# Swan Diva or any speaker question



## sharkane (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi everyone. I am planning on buying Swan Diva speakers (6.2F, 5.2C, 4.2R) but have a concern regarding power rating and would like some advice. I am buying the Pioneer SC-LX85 AV receiver when it comes out here next month and it boasts 190 ICE watts per channel. But the Swan rears and centre claim 10-80 and 10-100 watts power handling maximum respectively.
As a relatively ignorant AV person can anyone tell me if there is a concern regarding blowing the speakers?
I'd really hate to have to pass on these speakers or downgrade my amp choice. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Kane


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Pioneer will do a fine job. It is preferable to have more power than needed, too little amplifier juice will result in clipping. The amp runs out of steam, it clips off the waveform, causing the speaker to start and stop constantly. While the speaker is stopped from the clipping, the amp is dumping around 10x it's normal output (in the form of distortion) into the speaker's voice coil. The voice coil is near the end of it's travel, placing it partially out of the gap which it relies on to shed the heat. This can lead to melt down.

Always better to have more amp than you need, within reason. The SC-LX85 is within reason. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sharkane said:


> Hi everyone. I am planning on buying Swan Diva speakers (6.2F, 5.2C, 4.2R) but have a concern regarding power rating and would like some advice. I am buying the Pioneer SC-LX85 AV receiver when it comes out here next month and it boasts 190 ICE watts per channel. But the Swan rears and centre claim 10-80 and 10-100 watts power handling maximum respectively.
> As a relatively ignorant AV person can anyone tell me if there is a concern regarding blowing the speakers?
> I'd really hate to have to pass on these speakers or downgrade my amp choice. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> Kane


Kane,
I believe the SC-LX85 actually does not use the B&O ICEPower Modules. Rather, it uses Pioneer's new D3 Amplifiers in place. The SC-LX83 (Pioneer Elite SC-37 in US) was the last of the B&O SC Pioneer AVR's.

I have heard good things so far about the SC-55 and SC-57 which are the US Versions of the LX85, but if you can get a good deal on the 83, I would seriously consider it as the HDMI Spec remains 1.4 and the LX83 did really well when Bench Tested whereas the new D3 SC Series have yet to be Bench Tested.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sharkane (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tesseract and JJ. I thought there would be no problem, but always best to confirm with those more informed than I. I'll look into the 83, JJ. Plus, keeping checking the net for reviews of the 85. Thanks again. Kane


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Their isn't any pro reviews of the new D3 amps because it just came out. So you probably have to wait a few more months. 

It might be better to go to your local store and hopefully they have both (old and new) and you can listen for yourself. 
Also note the older model is 7.1 vs the new one 9.2.


----------

